# Atlas 618 lathe projet



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Bought this little lathe a few weeks ago. Took it apart to clean it up and just couldn’t put it back together without painting. It has some wear but is usable and limited to light duty. Came with custom made bench and drawers full of accessories. I have started  the project already so I will post the pics that I have and maybe some more along the way. Enjoy!
Dan


----------



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Pics


----------



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

This is where it’s at today


----------



## Huizer (Jun 15, 2021)

Found this name in back of cabinet....


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice work Dan that is a real nice project you have going there.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 15, 2021)

Looking good!  I've got a 618 too.

Craig from Oakville


----------



## francist (Jun 15, 2021)

And me makes three


----------



## DPittman (Jun 15, 2021)

Huizer said:


> This is where it’s at today


Looking good.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 15, 2021)

This makes me wish I'd kept mine, they're a good little machine.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 16, 2021)

With fresh smooth paint it will be easier to keep clean. Looks good.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 16, 2021)

I have the manual and parts list in pdf if you need them.


----------



## Huizer (Jun 17, 2021)

Progress!


----------



## trlvn (Jun 17, 2021)

Looking good.  Your compound slide looks a bit different.  I wonder if it is from a later 'Mark II' lathe?

Mine looked like this before I repainted it:





Craig


----------



## francist (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah, I was noticing the same thing. Looks like it is the Mk2 version…


----------



## Huizer (Jun 17, 2021)

I have noticed that the slide was different, missing those nice sweeping curves on top of the casting...
I also thought it might have been a DIY job but after cleaning it before paint but I don’t think it is. I guess it most likely is a Mk2 version. 
The gibs were a pain though, they were bent and beaten. Tried to straighten and file as smooth as I could. Still not perfect might have to address later. It’s a very fine line between too loose and too tight!
Dan


----------



## Huizer (Jun 17, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I have the manual and parts list in pdf if you need them.


Thanks! I do have some documents and manuals that came with but more is better! 
Dan


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 17, 2021)

See if these have anymore info.
I bought new half nuts for mine and used a link belt for the spindle drive. The link belt is a bit noisier but it's smoother running and you don't need to remove the spindle to change it.
Don't know if you've been here yet,
http://lathes.co.uk/
but lots of info and history.


----------



## Huizer (Jul 5, 2021)

It’s been a while, but I got to work on the 618. Sort of forgot how the gears go on, checked manual, got them sorted I think. They are pretty noisy. Manual says to grease them but what kind of grease would you use? I have some red wheel bearing grease, would that work?
Also, couldn’t resist to put a piece of aluminum in and try a few cuts!
Dan


----------



## DPittman (Jul 5, 2021)

I always use a red grease from princess auto on my lathe gears and I think it is totally adequate.  I think practically any grease should be fine as the gears are not under great load and speed.  I suspect others will disagree with me as to what is a suitable grease tho cuz well there just are different opinions. 
Proper clearance between the gears and bit of grease should make them reasonably quite running.


----------



## francist (Jul 5, 2021)

I believe in some of the Atlas literature the recommendation was a graphite grease but those are not so easy to find these days. I did get some from the UK a while back and that’s what I use.

However, there are many that will argue that grease is prone to swarf and chips getting stuck and thus embedding in the gear teeth, so they say a heavy or tacky oil is better. I’ve done both — the oil works fine but you need to apply it more often and it slings all over the place. Atlas machines are oily little critters at best, so adding to the party isn’t really what I wanted to do so I stick with my grease.

I sincerely doubt you will have any problem using your red grease. As said above, much is personal preference and what happens to be available or on hand. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## trlvn (Jul 5, 2021)

Re gear clearance, I use strips from a fairly thick brown paper bag to provide clearance for the gears.  Seems to work for me.  I don't grease my gears; I use light machine oil.

Craig


----------



## francist (Jul 5, 2021)

Yeah, the paper slip is a good trick and works well. I don’t do it all the time but sure did at the beginning and it’s dead easy.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 5, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Re gear clearance, I use strips from a fairly thick brown paper bag to provide clearance for the gears.  Seems to work for me.  I don't grease my gears; I use light machine oil.
> 
> Craig


What I suggest is cut yourself a bunch of strips of thick brown paper and staple them together and then you always have them on hand and because they are easy to use you won't skip that step.   The ones I have are about .010" thick.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 5, 2021)

And you pass the strip between the gear? Picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Jul 5, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> And you pass the strip between the gear? Picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes exactly, you adjust the clearance while running the paper between the gears.


----------

